# Old Milwaukee parts. . . .?



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Came across a Milwaukee right angle drill in my FIL's shop that is missing the switches. He gave it to me, but I can't seem to locate any parts for it. Anyone know of a place to get this kind of stuff?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got some old Milwaukee, an ugly woman and a chitty bag of pot.

==========

Sorry, that song popped into my head when I read the thread title.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Check out the website. They have a page that lists all the model numbers, and the costs for them to fix it for you. You can send it to them to have it fixed.


----------

